# wie integriere ich ein java-sript in einen htm-code?



## dilettant (9. Aug 2007)

kann mir jemand helfen, einen java-code in eine html-seite einzubinden.
den java-code habe ich vom zanox bekommen und bei mir auf der seite erscheint er als text, siehe www.büroeinrichtung.org/computertische_produkte.htm

danke

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## NTB (9. Aug 2007)

Chi wah ni nao ting wong!

Klingt das chinesisch? Wenn ja: Könnte daran liegen, dass das hier ein Javaforum ist  Auf Deiner Seite ist kein Java zu sehen...
...nur JavaScript.


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2007)

Der Code wird normal einfach 1zu1 kopiert! Da kann man eigentlich gar nix falsch machen!


----------

